
Reinforcement Learning – The different challenges, methods and frontiers - louiskirsch
http://louiskirsch.com/maps/reinforcement-learning
======
iandanforth
I applaud this kind of effort. It is super useful to have context for the
explosion of work in RL.

One thing that is missing however is that reinforcement learning is a small
fraction of what's know about learning through reinforcement. Decades of work
in behavioral psychology and neuroscience lead to a very different
understanding of learning where agents are not maximizing reward but
vigorously pursuing homeostasis.

Additionally the challenges map desperately needs a 'catastrophic forgetting'
box. Perhaps this only applies to DRL but it is so fundamental IMO that to
leave it out is to miss the foundation for the house.

